# "انتم في العالم ولكن لستم من العالم"



## سهام بدر (17 يناير 2012)

"انتم في العالم ولكن لستم من العالم" (17: 11-16)

أ‌. د. لويس حزبون

يتميّز المسيحي عن أيّ شخص آخر في العالم بأسلوب حياته :

فكلّ مسيحي يقيم في وطنه الخاص، ولكنّه يتصرّف كعابر سبيل.
يشترك في كلّ شيء كأبناء البلد، ولكنّه يتحمّل كلّ شيء كالغريب عن البلد.
 كلّ أرض غريبة هي وطن بالنسبة إليه.
كلّ وطن هو أرض غربة بالنسبة إليه
يعيش في الجسد، ولكن ليس حسب الجسد.
 يقضي حياته على الأرض، ولكنّ مدينته هي في السموات (عب11: 16).
يخضع للشرائع القائمة، ولكنّ أسلوب حياته يتعدّى بكثير كلّ شريعة.
 يحبّ الجميع، لكنّه مبغَوض من الجميع ومضطهَد ومعذَّب وغير معترف به.
فقير، لكنّه يُغني الكثيرين.
 معدَوم من  كلّ شيء، لكن لديه فائض من كلّ شيء.
 يردّ على الإهانة بالبركة وعلى الأذيّة بالتكريم.
"ان تكون مسيحيا ليست نتيجة اختيار اخلاقي او فكرة سامية،  لكن لقاء مع شخص يسوع الذي يعطي الحياة افقاً جديدا واتجاها حاسماً (البابا بندكتس 2006).







باختصار: المسيحيّ الاصيل هو للعالم بمثابة الروح بالنسبة إلى الجسد.
​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2012)

> المسيحيّ الاصيل هو للعالم بمثابة الروح بالنسبة إلى الجسد.



كلام جميل جدااااااااااا

شكراااااااااا سهام

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## أرزنا (18 يناير 2012)

سلام المسيح

تامل رائع


----------



## rania79 (18 يناير 2012)

ميرسى حبييتى وفعلا احنا مش بيهمنا العالم لاننا بنعمل لابديتنا


----------

